# New Theme Added - Coffee House



## Chase (Jul 11, 2006)

We've added a new color scheme to the theme options on the site, called Coffee House. As always, the TPF Default and VB Default themes will continue to be available as well, we just wanted to provide a few choices for people with different tastes.

If you'd like to test it out, scroll down to the very bottom of the page and use the drop down menu at the bottom left to select the theme of your choice.

Enjoy!

-Chase

If you have feedback, questions, or comments about this feature, please use the feedback section near the bottom of the site.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah! 
Well, so now I am "in the Coffee House". Heehee. Cool. Will there be more to come? Like "jungle" or "aquarium" or "beach"? With a colour tendency towards green, quite blue (bluer than the default mode) or yellow?


----------

